# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  инетернет через lan-кабель(помогите чайнику)

## alenti

Очень прошу помочь разобраться со следующей проблемой: подключались к интернету через сетевой кабель,вчера все работало, а сегодня страницы не грузятся, в состоянии подключения по локальной сети - "0 пакетов получено", лампочка на сетевой постоянно мигает. Другой компьютер таким же способом прекрасно работает, инет есть. В чем может быть проблема? Подскажите, пожалуйста, варианты решения.Если вопрос не по адресу - очень прошу объяснить - куда можно обратиться за помощью.С уважением.

----------


## Cygnus

проверь файрвол(если стоит)
Проверь Ip-адреса обоих компов 
Где сам шлюз И какое соединение(хаб, свитч, или тупо воткнут в другой комп)  И чуточку технической информации о твоей проблеме и можно будет удалить проблему :)
Удачи !

----------


## alenti

Спасибо за отклик. Фаервол отключен. 
Похоже что описанная проблема появилась после удаления трояна (пропало соединение с интернетом).Как выяснилось такое бывает и это объясняется тем, что вместе с трояном удалились некоторые записи в реестре, связанные с winsock. Теперь решаю проблему - как восстановить эти потерянные параметры реестра.

Вот кое-какая информация о состоянии компа.
По команде ipconfig /all получено следующее:
Настройка протокола IP для Windows
Имя компьютера . . . . . . . . . : lena
Основной DNS-суффикс . . . . . . :
Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : неизвестный
IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : да
WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : нет
Беспроводное сетевое соединение 2 - Ethernet адаптер:
Состояние сети . . . . . . . . . : сеть отключена
Описание . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер беспроводной сети Dell Wirel
ess 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI
Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-D5-C4-DD
Подключение по локальной сети - Ethernet адаптер:
DNS-суффикс этого подключения . . :
Описание . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-4D-01-D2
Dhcp включен. . . . . . . . . . . : да
Автонастройка включена . . . . . : да
IP-адрес автонастройки. . . . . . : 169.254.95.130
Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Основной шлюз . . . . . . . . . . : 

В то же время на друом компе, подключенном точно так же эта же клманда выдала:
Настройка протокола IP для Windows

Имя компьютера . . . . . . . . . : Милан-ПК
Основной DNS-суффикс . . . . . . :
Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет
Порядок просмотра суффиксов DNS . : staff.corp.local

Адаптер беспроводной локальной сети Беспроводное сетевое соединение:

Состояние носителя. . . . . . . . : Носитель отключен
DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Сетевой адаптер Broadcom 802.11g
Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-21-05-B6
DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . : staff.corp.local
Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-26-28-BC
DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
Локальный IPv6-адрес канала . . . : fe80::400c:da52:42e3:4b75%8(Основной)
IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.0.175(Основной)
Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Аренда получена. . . . . . . . . . : 29 сентября 2007 г. 22:35:17
Срок аренды истекает. . . . . . . . . . : 7 октября 2007 г. 22:35:16
Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 172.24.0.129
DHCP-сервер. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.13
IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332436
DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.13
NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Можете ли что-нибудь подсказать, чтобы решить проблему? Можно ли как то проверить - действительно ли утрачены параметры winsock в реестре и как их восстановить, не прибегая к переустановке всей системы?

----------


## minor

качай прогу WinsockxpFix и будет тебе радость. только после ее запуска нужно прописывать все IP на компе заново.

----------


## Cygnus

в принципе вот тебе сыла которая поможет если у тебя черви сетевые сидят ... http://www.mosinter.net/users/soft.php
WinsockxpFix -  это тоже там есть ... хотя не думаю что проблема в этом ... по настройкам которые ты скинул можно сделать вывод что ДНС и ДХСП сервара от тебя не далеко ... и полностью видно что у них внутри ..
КОроче говоря надо идти методом исключения ...

----------


## alenti

Спасибо всем, все испробую - отвечу что получилось.

----------


## DarkAngelX

Народ, у меня проблема такая же проблема, 2 ПК и между ними тупо воткнут сетевой кабель, устанавливаю Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP2 и сети вообще нет... Не видит ни компьютера, ни сетевого модема, хотя если подключить тот же сетевой модем через USB, то нормально создаёт сеть и работает, а сетевая карта активна, но передачи пакетов нет... Файрвола нет, вообще голая система...

----------


## Arsen2

> Спасибо за отклик. Фаервол отключен. 
> Похоже что описанная проблема появилась после удаления трояна (пропало соединение с интернетом).Как выяснилось такое бывает и это объясняется тем, что вместе с трояном удалились некоторые записи в реестре, связанные с winsock. Теперь решаю проблему - как восстановить эти потерянные параметры реестра.
> 
> Вот кое-какая информация о состоянии компа.
> По команде ipconfig /all получено следующее:
> Настройка протокола IP для Windows
> Имя компьютера . . . . . . . . . : lena
> Основной DNS-суффикс . . . . . . :
> Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : неизвестный
> ...


Можно решить проблему прописав IP  и все остальное вручную в настройках сетевого соединения

----------


## alenti

"вот тебе сыла которая поможет если у тебя черви сетевые сидят ... http://www.mosinter.net/users/soft.php" - этот ресурс помог решить проблему, на данный момент все работает. Еще раз спасибо всем!

----------

